# Using the Motorhome as transport



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry if I have missed tis subject being addressed previously but I was wondering what members thought about this issue.
I am of course aware that we should stay at home unless necessary but also that we are permitted to go out for exercise, a walk, cycle etc while keeping a safe distance from others. I have twice seen official advice on TV that it is permitted to use a vehicle in order to go to a place of exercise. I am thinking of taking my motorhome to either a local beach or local forest, both within 20 miles to have a walk with the dog well away from anyone else.

Any one doing similar or have thoughts?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 26, 2020)

No


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2020)

Why not just take the car like others.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

QFour said:


> Why not just take the car like others.


Because the camper needs a run. I don’t really see much difference. It’s a vehicle being used solely for  transport similar to those who don’t have any other means of transport using their Motorhome to go to the supermarket. . Not camping.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 26, 2020)

I would suggest that use of a motor vehicle for fun like you are suggesting is putting 2 fingers up to the authorities. Go to the closest shop and then home, shortest route.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

I quite see your point and I think the public might think that but as I said there has twice been official advice from a health spokesman on the BBC that using a vehicle to go to a place for exercise is working the rules and permitted. I just wondered if anyone else had thought about using their Motorhome as the means of transport.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 26, 2020)

My opinion would be that whatever the vehicle travelling 20 miles for exercise is out-with the intention of the advice.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

QFour said:


> Why not just take the car like others.


Whats the difference.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Whats the difference.


Thats what I was thinking. By the way this advice that is was ok was from a BBC Home Affairs correspondent so not official as I thought.


----------



## groyne (Mar 26, 2020)

Government's Emergency laws have just passed through the house of Lords, I think you'll soon find out whether or not you can drive 20 miles, whatever vehicle, to walk a dog.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

groyne said:


> Government's Emergency laws have just passed through the house of Lords, I think you'll soon find out whether or not you can drive 20 miles, whatever vehicle, to walk a dog.


Thats useful we shall see but I anticipate the answer will be in the negative


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Whats the difference.



Just sends out the wrong message. Someone sees a MH parked by the beach and the next thing you know there will be 2 of them, then 4, then 16, then 256, then 65,536. All with the attitude of " If he can do it so can we "


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I would suggest that use of a motor vehicle for fun like you are suggesting is putting 2 fingers up to the authorities. Go to the closest shop and then home, shortest route.


Cannot see how using the van rather than the car is fun,both are or can be used for shopping  or going to exercise,camper van dont get cov 19 just the same as cars dont,though the virus can live on the surface for 24 hrs,car or van,what it may do is send out the wrong signal to folks.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

QFour said:


> Just sends out the wrong message. Someone sees a MH parked by the beach and the next thing you know there will be 2 of them, then 4, then 16, then 256, then 65,536. All with the attitude of " If he can do it so can we "



I think I have the answer just saw this in the paper,

"In Cornwall, officers shared news of the stops on the Facebook page Penzance Police.
They wrote: "Essential journey? Driving to exercise at another location is NOT an essential journey!"


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

WEll we just had a old gran wanting to come to our house to pick up some kids cloths we had on f/book,i told her i would leave at gate and wipe down and she could do same with money,ask her how she was getting here as not a es journey,she said oh im going to collect g/kids and take them  to park to play i will call on the way,the old fart just did not get the danger as most here dont and think its all a joke.


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> WEll we just had a old gran wanting to come to our house to pick up some kids cloths we had on f/book,i told her i would leave at gate and wipe down and she could do same with money,ask her how she was getting here as not a es journey,she said oh im going to collect g/kids and take them  to park to play i will call on the way,the old fart just did not get the danger as most here dont and think its all a joke.


I hope you told her what you think, and also told her the deal is off.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Some people are going to be concerned  about keeping their vehicle Mobil ,  Flat battery  fuel going of in  tanks  Etc  .some people will drive to the shops  no problem .  is taking your car out for a short run  and not getting out  such a crime  ?????


----------



## 2cv (Mar 26, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Some people are going to be concerned  about keeping their vehicle Mobil ,  Flat battery  fuel going of in  tanks  Etc  .some people will drive to the shops  no problem .  is taking your car out for a short run  and not getting out  such a crime  ?????



I think that when we see the very badly affected areas in Italy it brings it home what we are trying to avoid. Only essential journeys are being taken there and I think it best if we try to avoid the position that they are now in by taking this very seriously and avoiding any unnecessary journeys here now. No-one  enjoys the restrictions but their effect could be to save much suffering and many lives. It amazes me to see a few are still treating this lightly. Every time you leave home without very good reason is an unnecessary chance for spread of the virus.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 26, 2020)

Driving any vehicle 20miles to go for a walk is putting others at risk not just yourself. Why not just walk from your house. Using the excuse that your van needs a run should result in a fine if stopped by the police.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 26, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Some people are going to be concerned  about keeping their vehicle Mobil ,  Flat battery  fuel going of in  tanks  Etc  .some people will drive to the shops  no problem .  is taking your car out for a short run  and not getting out  such a crime  ?????



Personally I don't think it's the fact that it may well be completely safe,it's the perception by others that counts at this point in time.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 26, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Personally I don't think it's the fact that it may well be completely safe,it's the perception by others that counts at this point in time.



I agree asterix. Actually you could use your van instead of your car for a legitimate purpose, going out for food, prescriptions, helping an elderly person. I have to take my wife to work, but won’t use the van, it just would not look right.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Personally I don't think it's the fact that it may well be completely safe,it's the perception by others that counts at this point in time.



Yes,  I think it may well be totally safe to drive say 10/15 miles to an isolated beach or first location, go for a walk and meet no-one but as you say the perception by others who don't know where one is going or why may be that motorhomes are selfish and endangering others. Fo that reason I think its a no from me.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 26, 2020)

iandsm said:


> Sorry if I have missed tis subject being addressed previously but I was wondering what members thought about this issue.
> I am of course aware that we should stay at home unless necessary but also that we are permitted to go out for exercise, a walk, cycle etc while keeping a safe distance from others. I have twice seen official advice on TV that it is permitted to use a vehicle in order to go to a place of exercise. I am thinking of taking my motorhome to either a local beach or local forest, both within 20 miles to have a walk with the dog well away from anyone else.
> 
> Any one doing similar or have thoughts?





Be careful, the camping police will get you!....


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 26, 2020)

Still pisses me off that I can't use my bus, or go out but MPs are all gathered in Parliament, & the royals have been floating between their second homes with nary a care. Indeed some folk have been defending their reasons for doing it as being justified " because they're royalty!"....


----------



## hotrats (Mar 26, 2020)

I used my van today to meet my daughter who had done a shop for me,we both kept our distance,bag and door handles detoled prior to transhipping,remember Lanark, i am taking no chances. I only use my van and i have moved 10 miles away from any shops at my new cottage.


----------



## maingate (Mar 26, 2020)

I used to drive about 20 miles to Blyth Beach once a month to give the van a run in Winter. It was worth it for the lovely Fish and Chips from the car park Cafe. I have given up on that now though. You may be given a Fixed Penalty notice by the Police. My van has an oil leak (power steering I reckon) and was due to go to the garage tomorrow but I cancelled.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 26, 2020)

Some people are assuming we all have cars. We sold our car last year & downsized to a van conversion. For the past year we did have the use of the daughters car as she was working in Germany. She came home on Monday but she was advised by doctor as she had some symptoms, thankfully she hasn't any more. Have another daughter who is supplying all of us as well as working for NHS.


----------



## groyne (Mar 26, 2020)

What Derbyshire police think is not essential.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243168931503882241


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 26, 2020)

No matter what mode of transport you choose there is no need or reason to travel 20mls just to take exercise at this time. It is simply wrong.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 26, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Asterix (Mar 26, 2020)

Kontiki said:


> Some people are assuming we all have cars. We sold our car last year & downsized to a van conversion. For the past year we did have the use of the daughters car as she was working in Germany. She came home on Monday but she was advised by doctor as she had some symptoms, thankfully she hasn't any more. Have another daughter who is supplying all of us as well as working for NHS.



If you don't have a choice of vehicle then i see no issue if pulled by the plod, unless you're a hundred miles from home,but just to go to local shops then it would be obvious to them you aren't touring.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 26, 2020)

As much has i hate giving more power to the police at this time it is obviously necessary as these sort of questions wouldn't keep cropping up. Anyone caught taking the pis- should have their vehicle crushed. It would soon stop then.


----------



## in h (Mar 26, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> As much has i hate giving more power to the police at this time it is obviously necessary as these sort of questions wouldn't keep cropping up. Anyone caught taking the pis- should have their vehicle crushed. It would soon stop then.


If you really want to stop them, it'd be more effective to leave the vehicle and crush the occupants. But that may not be legal.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

in h said:


> I hope you told her what you think, and also told her the deal is off.


I wiped the goods and left them at gate,when she arrived i did tell her about staying at home to which she said im running kids to mothers house and left the money at the gate to which i wiped with spirits with gloves on,she just did not see the danger or understand.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Some people are going to be concerned  about keeping their vehicle Mobil ,  Flat battery  fuel going of in  tanks  Etc  .some people will drive to the shops  no problem .  is taking your car out for a short run  and not getting out  such a crime  ?????


Yes unless you are going to shops or chem for drugs.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

hotrats said:


> I used my van today to meet my daughter who had done a shop for me,we both kept our distance,bag and door handles detoled prior to transhipping,remember Lanark, i am taking no chances. I only use my van and i have moved 10 miles away from any shops at my new cottage.


I hope you wiped all the bags and goods inside,folk forget this bit,lucky you with food,almost no food here or very little of the wrong kind.
The other thing is no requirement to wipe handles if she left goods 10ft away from van and you then went out to fetch once she moved 2 mtrs away,keep safe.


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 26, 2020)

Supposed to be within your town or area I think, who knows?
We have to use MH for shopping, no other vehicle. Once a week.


----------



## Wully (Mar 26, 2020)

was talking to my brother in law who lives in a small town in fife he said his local shop had stoped taking cash card only.


----------



## witzend (Mar 26, 2020)

Devon & Cornwall chief constable said on TV yesterday that driving to anywhere to take Exercise was not classed as essential travel and is not Allowed


----------



## maingate (Mar 26, 2020)

We normally drive a couple of miles to our main dog walk in a Council owned Country Park. During normal times we only come across the occasional dog walker. Since the lockdown, the Park and Woods are full of people out for a walk.  Some of them are in groups and I don't think they are family members. The local alcoholics are still having late night drinking parties in the Park, I can tell by the number of abandoned beer cans and broken bottles scattered round the remains of a fire.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

Wully said:


> was talking to my brother in law who lives in a small town in fife he said his local shop had stoped taking cash card only.


So how do old folk buy things as 90% here would not know what a card was or how to use it,most just keep money hid in jars or underwear here,i am not kidding.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes , i think local police forces will apply their own understanding of "Essential" , lets hope common sense prevails


----------



## colinm (Mar 26, 2020)

Just google 'driving to place of exercise', police forces across the country are saying it is not an essential journey, i.e. it is illegal.


----------



## Allen (Mar 27, 2020)

My camper is my only vehicle and do wonder how folks manage if they need to drive to reach quiet places for exercise.
Fortunately not a problem for me living at the top of a remote village in Wales.
Two minutes from home I'm in the countryside. The van hasn't moved all week.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 27, 2020)

On the news they said that nobody should drive anywhere to walk, cycle or walk their dogs these are classed as unnecessary travel and all these can be done nearer your homes


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.

There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.

My MOT ( a week on saturday ) has now been cancelled so it won`t even get taken out for that.

*I`ve looked long and hard but cannot find the scheme that will pay for new calipers, pads and discs when they`ve seized up through lack of use.*


----------



## Moped (Mar 27, 2020)

From The Telegraph question and answer information about travel and using transport:-

*“Q: Can I drive during lockdown?*
A: Under Government rules cars can be used, but only for essential journeys such as to buy food or medicine. If you are making a car journey, Public Health England says that people should drive alone or only with other members of their household. People with any symptoms of coronavirus or who are self-isolating should not be making any journeys.”

Just a reminder that if you are using a motorhome or camper to make an essential journey to buy food or medicine, and you carry shopping in your habitation area, you may be best advised to clean and disinfect all work surfaces after each trip.

And in the case of any vehicle used including cars, clean and disinfect the steering wheel, gear knob, door handles, fuel filler cap, and any other parts of the vehicle that you normally touch. Wear disposable gloves if you can, especially when holding a fuel pump nozzle when refuelling.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

QFour said:


> Just sends out the wrong message. Someone sees a MH parked by the beach and the next thing you know there will be 2 of them, then 4, then 16, then 256, then 65,536. All with the attitude of " If he can do it so can we "


OH YER ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Cannot see how using the van rather than the car is fun,both are or can be used for shopping  or going to exercise,camper van dont get cov 19 just the same as cars dont,though the virus can live on the surface for 24 hrs,car or van,what it may do is send out the wrong signal to folks.


i think so to.keep going trev. and god be with you. ok.pj.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 27, 2020)

Oops !
Wrong thread.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

hotrats said:


> I used my van today to meet my daughter who had done a shop for me,we both kept our distance,bag and door handles detoled prior to transhipping,remember Lanark, i am taking no chances. I only use my van and i have moved 10 miles away from any shops at my new cottage.


has it got wheels,? could be a no no,the cottage i mean .ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Oops !
> Wrong thread.


lost it have we.piece be with you,and keep going, ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> So how do old folk buy things as 90% here would not know what a card was or how to use it,most just keep money hid in jars or underwear here,i am not kidding.


next to the crown jewels, er trev,is that were you keep them.lord bless his sole. ok .pj.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 27, 2020)

Allen said:


> My camper is my only vehicle and do wonder how folks manage if they need to drive to reach quiet places for exercise.
> Fortunately not a problem for me living at the top of a remote village in Wales.
> Two minutes from home I'm in the countryside. The van hasn't moved all week.


tre~s bon bien.or thank you very muck, ,ok.pj


----------



## caledonia (Mar 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.
> 
> There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.
> 
> ...


Better hope you don’t get stopped by the police. Using the excuse that the van needs a run won’t cut it with them. Life’s are worth more than callipers.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 27, 2020)

groyne said:


> What Derbyshire police think is not essential.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243168931503882241


I know the rules & why they are in place, but how can the govt possibly expect us to take them seriously when they say we are putting lives at risk by walking in isolation in the peak district, while at the same time telling us that most of us are safe to go to work?
My friends boss is insisting that they all go into work as normal fitting shop fronts & roller shutters, & told him last night that today one of them has to go to fit a roller shutter in Leeds General Hospital!
Fail to see how that's any safer than a will in the countryside....


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.
> 
> There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.
> 
> ...




How is that justified? Brace yourself for the backlash from all the members here who have been most vocal on the subject of people driving their campers around....


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.
> 
> There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.
> 
> ...


Park it in gear with hand brake off should be OK


----------



## colinm (Mar 27, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> I know the rules & why they are in place, but how can the govt possibly expect us to take them seriously when they say we are putting lives at risk by walking in isolation in the peak district, while at the same time telling us that most of us are safe to go to work?
> My friends boss is insisting that they all go into work as normal fitting shop fronts & roller shutters, & told him last night that today one of them has to go to fit a roller shutter in Leeds General Hospital!
> Fail to see how that's any safer than a will in the countryside....



Here's the deal, gov want business life to continue if possible whilst trying to keep social distancing, their modeling (which I'm not so certain of) includes an allowance for CV-19 being passed on at work.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 27, 2020)

Understand that, all I'm saying is while people are being forced to be in close proximity to others, how can they then expect those same people to stay away from the countryside?
My friend, quite rightly IMO is a little mobbed off that he can't walk up the street to see his Lady friend of an evening, yet against his own judgement is expected not only to work on non essential jobs, but of all places in a bloody hospital! Bearing in mind, his boss hasn't issued any of his workforce with any ppe whatsoever....
Just occurs to me that folk might take the issue more seriously if all the rules were more uniform ....


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.
> 
> There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.
> 
> ...



Motorhomes and cars for that matter stand for months on dealer forecourts before selling with fuel in their tanks, brakes not moving etc, never heard of any issues with brakes seizing etc. Come to think about it my new 2013 motorhome had stood for 4 months at Catterick caravans and everything was fine.
My VW UP over the last 2 years has done 2,000 miles, often stood for 2 months without moving, again never any issues on start up.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I will be taking my motorhome out for a quick run over the weekend just to free everything up, especially the brakes.
> 
> There will only be me in it, i will not stop or get out obviously until i get back home.
> 
> ...



Taking the dog for a walk is a better lame excuse.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 27, 2020)

The brakes used to seize on our converted Ford ambulance if left standing for more than a couple of weeks. Once it was stood for two months and the brakes were locked solid, the clutch was starting to burn so called the mechanic out who gave the wheels a good clout with a lump hammer, job sorted. No idea if that model was more prone to brake seizure or it was just mine?

I now park up in gear, hand brake off.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 27, 2020)

Sound advice, far more sensible than "going for a short drive"....


----------



## caledonia (Mar 27, 2020)

I think Wooie was just fishing for a reaction. Probably got a bit of cabin fever.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> So how do old folk buy things as 90% here would not know what a card was or how to use it,most just keep money hid in jars or underwear here,i am not kidding.


under wear ok you win.  ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 28, 2020)

Allen said:


> My camper is my only vehicle and do wonder how folks manage if they need to drive to reach quiet places for exercise.
> Fortunately not a problem for me living at the top of a remote village in Wales.
> Two minutes from home I'm in the countryside. The van hasn't moved all week.


there you go, recycled is in it. ok.pj.


----------



## REC (Mar 28, 2020)

In Spain exercise has to be taken within 200metres of home, very prescriptive and not open to argument. In UK, I have heard both "yes ok to drive, but not too far"and " no not allowed" , the guidance is being interpreted differently and needs to be unequivocal so that people know for certain!


----------



## ricc (Mar 28, 2020)

surely you just need to know where the supermarkets are so you can pick a plausable one to be heading for.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2020)

ricc said:


> surely you just need to know where the supermarkets are so you can pick a plausable one to be heading for.


Who are you fooling apart from ones self,driving to shops ,doc,chemist or to refuel,thats it no jollies.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 28, 2020)

This week I might have to use my camper to go to the mother in laws funeral at the crematorium, if we are allowed to. They have already changed the date & been told only parents, spouses, children & partners can attend. The service will be very short with one hymn & everybody has to keep the distance rule. Its bad enough dealing with it without the extra hassle. Concerned that people will see the camper & assume we are abusing the rules.  Been trying to contact local police just to get clarification. Sadly we won't be alone & although her death was pretty much expected & not related to the current virus it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 29, 2020)

groyne said:


> Government's Emergency laws have just passed through the house of Lords, I think you'll soon find out whether or not you can drive 20 miles, whatever vehicle, to walk a dog.


My neighbour has driven 4 miles in a car to the coast to go for a walk  for years because in the village we only have 150 yards of pavements in three directions before we are onto dangerous, narrow country lanes.  I can't see how driving four miles is a problem......it's as local as it gets and hardly counts as a "day out".


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 29, 2020)

iandsm said:


> Sorry if I have missed tis subject being addressed previously but I was wondering what members thought about this issue.
> I am of course aware that we should stay at home unless necessary but also that we are permitted to go out for exercise, a walk, cycle etc while keeping a safe distance from others. I have twice seen official advice on TV that it is permitted to use a vehicle in order to go to a place of exercise. I am thinking of taking my motorhome to either a local beach or local forest, both within 20 miles to have a walk with the dog well away from anyone else.
> 
> Any one doing similar or have thoughts?


My small camper van ( VW T4 ) is my everyday transport, I don't own a car so I have to use it. So far I haven't been stopped driving the 5 miles to Lidl.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> My neighbour has driven 4 miles in a car to the coast to go for a walk  for years because in the village we only have 150 yards of pavements in three directions before we are onto dangerous, narrow country lanes.  I can't see how driving four miles is a problem......it's as local as it gets and hardly counts as a "day out".



I don't see a problem with that and I doubt the authorities would either.

But if you live half a mile from a field and you are walking your dog on a beach 20 miles away, that's a little different.


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 29, 2020)

I don't think the police have the resources currently to police this notice on MH's. Be interesting to hear if anyone gets stopped.
The pandemic is due to peak over the next two weeks. Everyone should be staying put. This is the most contagious period for the spread of the virus. Be ready to be shocked by the media coverage.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I don't see a problem with that and I doubt the authorities would either.
> 
> But if you live half a mile from a field and you are walking your dog on a beach 20 miles away, that's a little different.


Exactly, it is the people who are still driving scores of miles to costal destinations or national parks that are bending the rules.


----------



## Ctcallow (Mar 29, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Driving any vehicle 20miles to go for a walk is putting others at risk not just yourself. Why not just walk from your house. Using the excuse that your van needs a run should result in a fine if stopped by the police.


Indeed.  If you break down, or cause an accident - others will be at risk.  The police in Wiltshire are putting signs at beauty spots warning people to go home.  So, sadly, I have SORNed the motor home as it is not going anywhere for a few weeks


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 29, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> I don't think the police have the resources currently to police this notice on MH's. Be interesting to hear if anyone gets stopped.
> The pandemic is due to peak over the next two weeks. Everyone should be staying put. This is the most contagious period for the spread of the virus. Be ready to be shocked by the media coverage.



In areas where crime levels are low the police will probably have more resources. On the news this morning the Derbyshire police were pouring black dye into the blue water of a beauty spot to deter people from going to take photographs.........It would be vandalism if anyone else had done that, wouldn't a sign have been enough ?  Some policing will be too heavy handed, but as you say watch the media coverage. Derbyshire police seem to be very "enthusiastic" when they used  a drone to film walkers  a couple of days ago out on the moors ........Im sure there must have been  bigger "gatherings" in town for them to worry about.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 29, 2020)

Because people selfishly bend the rules instructed by the government it is inevitable that the far stricter rules enforced elsewhere will soon come about in the UK. I envisage no exercise outing to be more than 200 yds from home once a day and only one member of a household once a week for shopping or medicines. Harsh, but it saves suffering and lives.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 29, 2020)

No point shopping here as the shelves are bare.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 29, 2020)

Laws & rules aren't needed for sensible responsible people, if I drove somewhere in my camper I wouldn't park anywhere near another vehicle & would keep at least a 100 yards from anybody if we were out but I won't. The rules have to be for the idiots who think they know better, its the same as speeding limits, pretty much all experienced drivers could safely drive above the speed limits when conditions allow but there are inexperienced drivers & idiots who aren't safe at any speed so the laws have to be aimed at the lowest ability. That was why the message at the begining was wrong in recomending people 'should' stay at home where a better message would be MUST stay at home or you or your loved ones can DIE.  People never took it serious enough at the begining, this virus can kill, thinking it was only old people with illness is & always the wrong message. In our town a 40 year old man with no known illness died alone in his flat after feeling unwell, my son in law had worked with him in the past. This virus is a killer & is as dangerous as any pandemic. We are in a war with a deadly enemy we can't see we have already lost when the first person died all we can do is limit the casulties. Sorry for being negative but I still think people consider this inconvenient but it is everybodys responsiblity that we don't catch it & become a statistic. Wash your hands properly & frequently this is the advice the daughter who is working in the NHS from a senior consultant.


----------



## ricc (Mar 29, 2020)

ive just googled uk mortality rates,  got the official monthly figures for england and wales ,  2020 arnt available , ive looked back to 2016..... highest monthly figure was 64k in jan 2018 some summer months go down to high 30 ks , vast majority are in the 40ks.


----------



## jpdlin (Mar 29, 2020)

I live in Scotland, very close to beauty spots, two weeks ago I took out van out for such a run, the carparks were busting with people, I haven't been out in it since, and I shan't until this whole thing is well and truly over. Any journey in any vehicle has to be considered essential under the terms laid out by Gov advice. We'll soon be experiencing a full lockdown like Italy.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2020)

I will start my van at regular intervals .move the van up and down the drive   to keep the clutch and brakes free , my drive is fairly steep  so leaving hand brake off  is a risk  even with wheels chocked  .having a  dual mass fly  seize  up  not good  .


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 29, 2020)

Kontiki said:


> Laws & rules aren't needed for sensible responsible people, if I drove somewhere in my camper I wouldn't park anywhere near another vehicle & would keep at least a 100 yards from anybody if we were out but I won't. The rules have to be for the idiots who think they know better, its the same as speeding limits, pretty much all experienced drivers could safely drive above the speed limits when conditions allow but there are inexperienced drivers & idiots who aren't safe at any speed so the laws have to be aimed at the lowest ability. That was why the message at the begining was wrong in recomending people 'should' stay at home where a better message would be MUST stay at home or you or your loved ones can DIE.  People never took it serious enough at the begining, this virus can kill, thinking it was only old people with illness is & always the wrong message. In our town a 40 year old man with no known illness died alone in his flat after feeling unwell, my son in law had worked with him in the past. This virus is a killer & is as dangerous as any pandemic. We are in a war with a deadly enemy we can't see we have already lost when the first person died all we can do is limit the casulties. Sorry for being negative but I still think people consider this inconvenient but it is everybodys responsiblity that we don't catch it & become a statistic. Wash your hands properly & frequently this is the advice the daughter who is working in the NHS from a senior consultant.


In some ways it's hardly surprising that the threat to health isn't taken seriously. An oft repeated phrase on the news is that for most people the symptoms are mild, not going to affect the young or healthy, so why would the numptys be concerned.......until it's their parents/grandparents who are struck down or deprived of treatment for other things that they can't have because all the resources are being directed towards this virus.


----------



## RAW (Mar 29, 2020)

@Peter51 Has a good tale to tell on this one so maybe he will write it here. I won't spoil his yarn by writing about it.

For my own part I would love to take my Van out to somewhere isolated and be at a different location for walks and that but not sure it is worth the risk, not in terms of virus but in terms of the jobs worths and pillocks that think and believe they have some moral obligation to tell anyone they should not be out !!
These jobsworths and pillocks are far riskier than the Virus itself and it's lucky we don't have the same Gun rules as the USA, or those said folk they would probably taken to arms and started shooting people without any just cause !!

Partner is a a Key worker though so can move about fairly freely with her in a car.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 29, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> In areas where crime levels are low the police will probably have more resources. On the news this morning the Derbyshire police were pouring black dye into the blue water of a beauty spot to deter people from going to take photographs.........It would be vandalism if anyone else had done that, wouldn't a sign have been enough ?  Some policing will be too heavy handed, but as you say watch the media coverage. Derbyshire police seem to be very "enthusiastic" when they used  a drone to film walkers  a couple of days ago out on the moors ........Im sure there must have been  bigger "gatherings" in town for them to worry about.


You never see them in town usually. Since police cuts started its rare there are more than a couple of officers on duty in Buxton on a Friday night. If you call they come from Belper.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 29, 2020)

RAW said:


> @Peter51 Has a good tale to tell on this one so maybe he will write it here. I won't spoil his yarn by writing about it.
> 
> For my own part I would love to take my Van out to somewhere isolated and be at a different location for walks and that but not sure it is worth the risk, not in terms of virus but in terms of the jobs worths and pillocks that think and believe they have some moral obligation to tell anyone they should not be out !!
> These jobsworths and pillocks are far riskier than the Virus itself and it's lucky we don't have the same Gun rules as the USA, or those said folk they would probably taken to arms and started shooting people without any just cause !!
> ...


Ha ha, I said to Caz the other day shall I start taking pot shots of people walking by or cycling past. Let the townies stay in the towns and cities and leave us country folk to OUR countryside hahahahaha


----------



## peter palance (Mar 29, 2020)

ricc said:


> surely you just need to know where the supermarkets are so you can pick a plausable one to be heading for.


carry-ing a shoping bag,oh and moneys,p.s. dont go mad,  ok.pj.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

RAW said:


> @Peter51
> Partner is a a Key worker though so can move about fairly freely with her in a car.



How so?


----------



## RAW (Mar 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> How so?


*That would be telling *


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

I didn't think that 'key workers' could travel about freely, and even if they could I don't think that they should be taking passengers.

Or is this another wind up??


----------



## 2cv (Mar 29, 2020)

I certainly find it hard to understand why a very few think it clever to try to circumvent rules for their selfish convenience when we are all about to endure a period of many deaths, some of which could be prevented by obeying the rules set out.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

2cv said:


> I certainly find it hard to understand why a very few think it clever to try to circumvent rules for their selfish convenience when we are all about to endure a period of many deaths, some of which could be prevented by obeying the rules set out.



He obviously didn't just watch the news report where they said as much.

They also said that if this continues stricter rules or full lockdown will come in due to the minority of abusers risking others lives.


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> my drive is fairly steep  so leaving hand brake off  is a risk  even with wheels chocked  .having a  dual mass fly  seize  up  not good  .


Its the clutch that usually seizes I can't think of any reason thats more likely to happen witha DMF. Leaving the handbrake on tight enough to hold on a steep drive isn't good a couple of 6" chocs should do the job.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mainly the cost if it won't free off  ,using low gear driving trick


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 29, 2020)

Unfortunately some people think they are being clever bending the rules, have they got to have armed soldiers patrolling our streets before people get the message. Understand why some people might get confused, Boris saying not to go to the pub & the same day his dad on national TV saying he would carry on????? WTF. 
In previous post I said I might have to use the camper to go to a funeral, might be able to borrow my daughters car who lives close by. She hasn't used it for a week she had to self isolate when she returned to the UK & will extend it for few days to help out. I will still be contacting the local police & funeral directors to see if we are allowed to attend. Things are changing daily, we are supposed to clear the mother in laws council bungalow & hand the keys in on the 26th April but nobody can tell us what the solution is. Doubt if we could even hire a van & no idea where can we take it.


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2020)

Kontiki said:


> Unfortunately some people think they are being clever bending the rules, have they got to have armed soldiers patrolling our streets before people get the message. Understand why some people might get confused, Boris saying not to go to the pub & the same day his dad on national TV saying he would carry on????? WTF.
> In previous post I said I might have to use the camper to go to a funeral, might be able to borrow my daughters car who lives close by. She hasn't used it for a week she had to self isolate when she returned to the UK & will extend it for few days to help out. I will still be contacting the local police & funeral directors to see if we are allowed to attend. Things are changing daily, we are supposed to clear the mother in laws council bungalow & hand the keys in on the 26th April but nobody can tell us what the solution is. Doubt if we could even hire a van & no idea where can we take it.


Must be so hard for you. At a difficult time, everything is made more complicated and nobody knows the answers! Everyone is learning on the job! Hope things work out for you.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 29, 2020)

No funeral parties or grave gathering allowed here or hospital visits even for the diying.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Mar 29, 2020)

*IF* the main thing is that we keep 2 metres away from other humans, also that there is no fuel crisis would somebody please tell me why driving anywhere is dodgy?  By the same token it's not always easy to maintain a 2 metre space on a busy pavement and wisely no-one is being nicked due to same circumstance, however I could get pinched if I visited rural Derbyshire keeping hundreds of yards away from anyone.

Personally I reckon I could cough or sneeze more than 2 metres if I was that careless so to do.  A sudden sneeze with carrier bags of bogrolls in each hand on a busy high street could well spread something but surely the more considerate person driving to a quieter village to add to their stockpile could potentially spend less time on the pavement walking to a shop passing less people....?

I reckon this is won't be over for many many months and those of us that survive will find ourselves under more surveillance and regimentation then when it started.  Glad I'm on the way out in any case!

And, perhaps a tad off-topic what utter heroes NHS staff are, thank you, thank you and thank you again...


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> *IF* the main thing is that we keep 2 metres away from other humans, also that there is no fuel crisis would somebody please tell me why driving anywhere is dodgy?  By the same token it's not always easy to maintain a 2 metre space on a busy pavement and wisely no-one is being nicked due to same circumstance, however I could get pinched if I visited rural Derbyshire keeping hundreds of yards away from anyone.
> 
> Personally I reckon I could cough or sneeze more than 2 metres if I was that careless so to do.  A sudden sneeze with carrier bags of bogrolls in each hand on a busy high street could well spread something but surely the more considerate person driving to a quieter village to add to their stockpile could potentially spend less time on the pavement walking to a shop passing less people....?
> 
> ...



 I'm not sure the residents of that quiet village would agree with you. Especially the ones who rely on the village shop for their provisions which are already in short supply.

But I don't think it is dodgy driving to the shops. That is what most of us do.

The main problem is driving 20 or more miles say to a beach to get the daily exercise. Many are doing it when there is no need to. Also driving needs to be kept to a minimum - necessary journeys. Everyday there are traffic accidents, these have to be dealt with by the emergency services putting them at risk and also further stretching the NHS. You are far more likely to have an accident driving 20-30 miles than 2 miles down to the local shops.

I do agree with you about the NHS though, yes, utter heroes.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hmmm, my nearest shop is 6 miles away. Until this I hardy ever drove and used the bus for errands trying to be a Greeny. Hogs cleared that shop out and as I also shop for even older than me neighbours I had little option to drive to my local Tescos 15 miles away where the queues were right around the car park....[By the way, the first person I saw in Tescos car park was laden down with... wait for it... bog rolls]...  So, should I have used the bus to get to Tescos and perhaps had no option but to sit next to someone and or maybe give anyone on the bus whatever I may or may not have? Or drive to avoid that risk but then incur the wrath of whoever as I gave up on my local shop...? That wee dilemma I put down to stupid greedy inconsiderable fools...

Apparently 50% of car crunches happen within 5 miles of home.. Oh well, keep yer heads down folks...


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> Hmmm, my nearest shop is 6 miles away. Until this I hardy ever drove and used the bus for errands trying to be a Greeny. Hogs cleared that shop out and as I also shop for even older than me neighbours I had little option to drive to my local Tescos 15 miles away where the queues were right around the car park....[By the way, the first person I saw in Tescos car park was laden down with... wait for it... bog rolls]...  So, should I have used the bus to get to Tescos and perhaps had no option but to sit next to someone and or maybe give anyone on the bus whatever I may or may not have? Or drive to avoid that risk but then incur the wrath of whoever as I gave up on my local shop...? That wee dilemma I put down to stupid greedy inconsiderable fools...
> 
> Apparently 50% of car crunches happen within 5 miles of home.. Oh well, keep yer heads down folks...



Everybody's circumstances are different. Like I say, only necessary journeys and if a necessary journey is 15 miles then so be it. Nobody is asking you to use the bus.

I too live in a village without any shops so I have to drive 4 miles to Tesco, there are nearer shops (slightly), but only small with limited range. I do use them though for small shops and always have.

Again as I said, the main objection is people travelling long distances to beaches etc under the guise of walking the dog or taking their daily exercise.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 29, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> *IF* the main thing is that we keep 2 metres away from other humans, also that there is no fuel crisis would somebody please tell me why driving anywhere is dodgy?  By the same token it's not always easy to maintain a 2 metre space on a busy pavement and wisely no-one is being nicked due to same circumstance, however I could get pinched if I visited rural Derbyshire keeping hundreds of yards away from anyone.
> 
> Personally I reckon I could cough or sneeze more than 2 metres if I was that careless so to do.  A sudden sneeze with carrier bags of bogrolls in each hand on a busy high street could well spread something but surely the more considerate person driving to a quieter village to add to their stockpile could potentially spend less time on the pavement walking to a shop passing less people....?
> 
> ...



i have noticed that whilst walking on local streets social distancing has been much easier due to the lack of traffic. Only one selfish individual driving unnecessarily could lead to a virus transmission and lost life. Just stick to the rules and save lives. NHS workers are dying, can’t people just follow some simple rules and stop being selfish.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 29, 2020)

We have a trauma consultant next door, an anaesthetist, specialist in resuscitation, also first responder for our part of the Peak District, in the mountain rescue, and a helicopter medic. He’s regularly called out to sort out the idiots, or the unwitting, who all too quite amazingly frequently get themselves into a pickle on our country roads, misjudging bends, overtaking daftly, falling off their bikes, breaking legs and ankles in the hills, and so on. If non-residents stay away then there’s only a miniscule fraction of the normal traffic left. So he and his colleagues can concentrate on keeping Coronavirus victims alive at the teaching hospital in Sheffield. It’s 15 miles to the nearest hospital from here. Every accident or mishap ties him up, paramedics, ambulances, police, often fire brigade, for whom it can be a 30 mile round trip to attend a single incident and can take up many man-hours. Every extra car, bike or person increases the likelihood that essential personnel will be diverted from fighting Coronavirus.

 If you are not part of the solution then you become part of the problem, a small part maybe, but multiplied by the many it becomes a big problem.

Use your common sense, if you can’t walk to a shop, or pharmacy obviously you may have no option but to drive. It’s essential to eat, it’s nice to walk in the country, but it ain’t essential.

So the answer is bugger off, don’t come, we don’t want you here! If you live here already you should know the score already.

Finally, whilst I can sympathise why many think the Derbyshire Police over-reacted, their blunt instrument seems to have been very effective, it’s thankfully one hell of a lot quieter here this weekend.


----------



## Tim120 (Mar 30, 2020)

Having not read all this thread....
****. Do you have a television or radio?
Which bit of 'STAY INDOORS' do you not understand?


----------



## Allen (Mar 30, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Having not read all this thread....
> ****. Do you have a television or radio?
> Which bit of 'STAY INDOORS' do you not understand?


Having read some (not all) of this thread....Well said sir.


----------



## Peter51 (Mar 30, 2020)

RAW said:


> @Peter51 Has a good tale to tell on this one so maybe he will write it here. I won't spoil his yarn by writing about it.
> 
> For my own part I would love to take my Van out to somewhere isolated and be at a different location for walks and that but not sure it is worth the risk, not in terms of virus but in terms of the jobs worths and pillocks that think and believe they have some moral obligation to tell anyone they should not be out !!
> These jobsworths and pillocks are far riskier than the Virus itself and it's lucky we don't have the same Gun rules as the USA, or those said folk they would probably taken to arms and started shooting people without any just cause !!
> ...


Ooo I better change the habit of a lifetime and write something.  I drove in my camper about 5 miles to an empty layby on the moors with the intention of going on a walk round the reservoirs, an easy high level walk on a cold but sunny day.  As I left the van a cyclists started to shout at me that I was in breech of the rules by using the van to reach the layby.  As I walked a little towards him (still a good 4 metres away) to have a discussion his shouting got louder,  I tried to ask him what the difference between me being there for a walk and his being there for a cycle was, I also wondered where he had cycled from, probably Manchester or somewhere, he had a top of the range cycle (it only had 4 spokes on each wheel).  The more I tried to have a friendly discussion the more angry he became, he was obviously terrified and  I decided I could not trust him to not throw a stone through the window I drove off and abandoned the walk.
So there we are - strange times.  I suppose.
The absurdity of the angry and blindly hypocritical (or cognitively dysfunctional as we call it these days) cyclist did make me realise that one mans common sense could be seen by another as a  dangerous rule infringement.  
I will be walking from home in the future, I am lucky to live in a place where I can walk to isolated places from my house and I will stick to this in future!


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2020)

*iandsm and others, this is a wind up right, which bit of STAY IN DOORS are you not getting???

Just before this all got into gear I picked up a new M/H and there it has sat on the drive ever since, I haven't even gone and put stuff in it. Why because it is not essential!! Driving 20 miles to take the dog out is not essential. Find somewhere closer. I to have dogs and they are getting board of the same local walks but that is just tough. Driving potentially puts other people at risk. My daughter got side swiped by an impatient a*** joining A34, only 3 cars in sight. But she was seen by 12 different folk. At an ratio of 2.6 ish that puts an additional 30+ people at risk. DON'T do it stay in doors. If you want some encouragement there is a great song out there called Stay the F*** indoors. Heed it we will all benefit*


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sid said:


> * DON'T do it stay in doors. If you want some encouragement there is a great song out there called Stay the F*** indoors. *


I posted that song in the Jokes section after seeing it on 'This Morning' today, 59 views but only 4 'likes', a lot of comments nothing to do with the song though, at least it gets people talking I suppose





						Stay the **** at home  NSFW
					

WARNING   contains strong language




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 30, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I posted that song in the Jokes section after seeing it on 'This Morning' today, 59 views but only 4 'likes', a lot of comments nothing to do with the song though, at least it gets people talking I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the song elsewhere, it is brilliant


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 30, 2020)

Peter51 said:


> I will be walking from home in the future, I am lucky to live in a place where I can walk to isolated places from my house and I will stick to this in future!



Which is what you should have done in the first place.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 30, 2020)

2cv said:


> I certainly find it hard to understand why a very few think it clever to try to circumvent rules for their selfish convenience when we are all about to endure a period of many deaths, some of which could be prevented by obeying the rules set out.



Its not difficult to understand. They are simply selfish and self centered and don't give a f-ck about anyone other than themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Mar 30, 2020)

OK, I'll not go out, not shop for three of my neighbours one of whom is diabetic, with an average age of 70 years. Also another old chap, he's 70,  lives on his own with only a genny and battery pack for electricity at the back of beyond and another family that seem to be petrified of what's going on and rely on me and a couple of others to get them some supplies.  The hell I won't give up on them,  I will continue to drive and help those just a whisker older than myself for as long as I can and as best I can.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> OK, I'll not go out, not shop for three of my neighbours one of whom is diabetic, with an average age of 70 years. Also another old chap, he's 70,  lives on his own with only a genny and battery pack for electricity at the back of beyond and another family that seem to be petrified of what's going on and rely on me and a couple of others to get them some supplies.  The hell I won't give up on them,  I will continue to drive and help those just a whisker older than myself for as long as I can and as best I can.



Nobody has said you should stop!

Only those who flout the rules which you're not.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 30, 2020)

I have just SORNED My Van and it is getting covered up with its custom-made cover so the local yobbos will not get at it easily in the garden with rocks etc.
I also have custom boarding for the house lower floor windows for the same reasons. I expect a lot of trouble in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## maingate (Mar 30, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I have just SORNED My Van and it is getting covered up with its custom-made cover so the local yobbos will not get at it easily in the garden with rocks etc.
> I also have custom boarding for the house lower floor windows for the same reasons. I expect a lot of trouble in a couple of weeks time.



It must be awful to live in fear all the time, I feel sorry for you and your family.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 31, 2020)

They do it now sometimes but in case of real trouble it would get worse, I live on a through road.


----------



## RAW (Apr 1, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> OK, I'll not go out, not shop for three of my neighbours one of whom is diabetic, with an average age of 70 years. Also another old chap, he's 70,  lives on his own with only a genny and battery pack for electricity at the back of beyond and another family that seem to be petrified of what's going on and rely on me and a couple of others to get them some supplies.  The hell I won't give up on them,  I will continue to drive and help those just a whisker older than myself for as long as I can and as best I can.


As stated for some people there is a need to leave home, also the daily exercise is a must - if folk don't exercise then even more pressure will be put on an already apparently over-stretched NHS. My Sister works for the NHS and my Partner for the Police and so I have some knowledge of what is going on behind the scenes, yet I think this current pandemic is potentially going to bring on some economic disaster potentially for both the UK and the US. 

The streets are deserted; many businesses are closed (including the one I work for, but thankfully I have been furloughed) and so the economy is sliding to the floor. UK was in a time of austerity and now will be in a time of intense borrowing, wish I had put more time into prepping in some ways, anyhow if anyone is interested in that side of things the Netflix Series "Doomsday Preppers" is pretty good if you want something to watch, www.netflix.com/gb/title/80001101 (now in it's second series)

*Stay safe everyone, whether inside or outside*


----------



## RAW (Apr 1, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> They do it now sometimes but in case of real trouble it would get worse, I live on a through road.


Sounds shockingly sh1te, what part of the World do you live in ?

I am lucky in that I live in a place where the Yob culture is in a minority.


----------



## wildman (Apr 5, 2020)

iandsm said:


> Sorry if I have missed tis subject being addressed previously but I was wondering what members thought about this issue.
> I am of course aware that we should stay at home unless necessary but also that we are permitted to go out for exercise, a walk, cycle etc while keeping a safe distance from others. I have twice seen official advice on TV that it is permitted to use a vehicle in order to go to a place of exercise. I am thinking of taking my motorhome to either a local beach or local forest, both within 20 miles to have a walk with the dog well away from anyone else.
> 
> Any one doing similar or have thoughts?


you are no longer allowed to drive anyplace for exercise, so a moot question.


----------



## iandsm (Apr 5, 2020)

wildman said:


> you are no longer allowed to drive anyplace for exercise, so a moot question.


It wasn't on 26th March when I asked it, and now we all know the answer. However thanks for your helpful reply


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 5, 2020)

RAW said:


> Sounds shockingly sh1te, what part of the World do you live in ?
> 
> I am lucky in that I live in a place where the Yob culture is in a minority.


it is all over the place, the golden hoards will go for anywhere they think is vulnerable and there is STUFF for them. I am not a sad sod sitting in fear but actually prepared for what is happening. It is obvious if you disregard the lying BBC etc.  It is all engineered. If you would like to see where the billionaire superyachts are going and why.  They know.


----------



## Markd (Apr 6, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Motorhomes and cars for that matter stand for months on dealer forecourts before selling with fuel in their tanks, brakes not moving etc, never heard of any issues with brakes seizing etc. Come to think about it my new 2013 motorhome had stood for 4 months at Catterick caravans and everything was fine.
> My VW UP over the last 2 years has done 2,000 miles, often stood for 2 months without moving, again never any issues on start up.


My van has a bit of brake judder from the difference in surface corrosion on the discs when parked up which I live with.
However my son parked his A6 car up for 3 weeks before xmas and got terrible vibrations afterwards which didn't go away. It cost him thick end of £700 to have new discs and pads fitted.


----------

